

Satanic group reveals crowdfunded monument for Oklahoma State Capitol - ossama
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/3/5678782/satanic-group-reveals-crowdfunded-monument-for-oklahoma-state-capitol

======
JoeAltmaier
I'm no fanatic, but Common Law is based on the 10 commandments. What excuse
for this silly statue? Only 1: to be rebellious and cute. If its rejected (and
it will be) it'll be meaningless.

